
Rust and the Three Laws of Informatics - simag
https://medium.com/@schemouil/rust-and-the-three-laws-of-informatics-4324062b322b
======
teknico
Excellent overview of the language, ecosystem and community. Thank you for
writing it.

~~~
simag
Thank you for your kind words, and kudos to you for finding that buried
submission ;-)

